# Intérêt Apple TV



## titigrou (26 Octobre 2015)

Bonsoir,

Je me pose une question, à laquelle je trouve difficilement une réponse...

J'ai mon mac mini fixe dans mon bureau à 10/15m de ma télé.

Est-ce que avec une apple TV (pas forcément la nouvelle génération qui va sortir), je peux lire sur ma TV les films qui sont dans le dossier Vidéos de mon mac mini?

C'est la fonctionnalité que je recherche et je me demande si c'est possible nativement!

Merci pour vos réponses!

Antoine


----------



## Gwen (26 Octobre 2015)

Dans le dossier vidéo non, mais dans iTunes oui. 

C'est comme ça que je procède. tous les films que je veux rendre disponibles sur ma TV sont dans iTunes (sur un disque externe) et sont accessibles avec toute les fonctionnalités d'iTunes (nombre de lecture, épisode lu ou non, saison rassemblée ensembles, films d'un coté séries de l'autre, etc.)


----------



## titigrou (26 Octobre 2015)

Et je peux ajouter n'importe quel film en divx dans itunes comme ça? Il va pas y avoir des problèmes de formats non reconnus? Genre du mkv


----------



## melaure (26 Octobre 2015)

Ha si tu risques d'avoir des problemes de codec sauf si tu converti tout en h264


----------



## titigrou (26 Octobre 2015)

Arf... Pour tous les formats ou que pour le mkv ?
Je me demandais aussi si on pouvait recevoir les chaînes tnt sur l'Apple tv ? Avec ou sans jailbreak


----------



## Gwen (26 Octobre 2015)

Il faut que les fichiers soient en MP4bien évidemment.

Si tu veux une solution acceptant Div x et MKV, il faut te tourner vers autre chose (Chromcast ou la clef d’amazon, mais je ne connais pas ces produits.)

Moi, je convertis mes fichiers directement en MP4 ce qui me facilite la gestion et me permet d'optimiser le stockage.

Pas de Chaîne TNT non plus, tu as juste YouTube et quelques chaînes payantes ou de la VOD (payante également). Mais bon, moi, je m'en fiche, je ne regarde jamais la TV, je choisis mes programmes et j'ai calculé, l'achat de DVD (souvent en promo) me revient moins cher que les abonnements aux différentes solutions légales et donc payantes.


----------



## albanet (26 Octobre 2015)

N'achète pas un atv pour cela, un simple chromecast a 30€ fais le job avec Plex depuis ton mac.


----------



## titigrou (26 Octobre 2015)

Et donc au final l'avantage d'un atv par rapport à un chromerait ca va être quoi?


----------



## Gwen (26 Octobre 2015)

L'avantage est justement de passer par iTunes avec toute la gestion simplifiée qui en découle. Si tu n'utilises pas iTunes, il y a en effet plus simple ailleurs.

Pour ma part, je ne pourrais que très difficilement me séparer de mon ample TV. Mais c'est surtout pour sa gestion des séries TV que je l'apprécie. Je peux savoir quel sont les épisodes déjà lus, ceux qui sont en court sont repris là ou je les avais laissé et chaque série est classé par titre puis saison. Bref, cela me faciliter la gestion des épisodes.

Mais c'est parce que j'ai pris l'habitude d'avoir mes différents appareils synchronisés et donc un film ou épisode lu sur mon iPad sera marqué comme tel sur l'Apple TV.


----------



## titigrou (26 Octobre 2015)

C'est vrai que j'ai pas du tout l'habitude de passer par iTunes pour gérer mes films! 
Après au niveau de l'interface et de la gestion avance rapide avec la télécommande c'est simple?


----------



## Gwen (26 Octobre 2015)

On ne peut plus simple.


----------



## titigrou (26 Octobre 2015)

Et du coup si tu as des films sur itunes sur le Mac mini par exemple, et sur itunes du Macbook air, et que les deux sont à porté, l'ATV récupère les deux?


----------



## Gwen (26 Octobre 2015)

Bonne question, je ne pense pas. Moi, j'ai tout rassemblé sur un iMac et le reste je l'envoie en streaming via l'iPad par exemple.


----------

